# Nimisila/ East Reservoir 1/10



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Fished Nimisila today 11:00-2:00. Caught a few perch right out of the gate, then the bite died quickly, couldn't locate any active fish. Met icebucketjon, nice guy, hopefully see him out again. Had 4"-5" of ice in our location.

Fished east reservoir from 2:30-5:15. No fish, had trouble even locating any fish! Fished from 5'-16' depths, no takers! Ice was not as good 2"-3.5". Snowmobile riders were out, I'm certain they had a death wish!


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

U fishing one of the bays at nimi or on the main lake?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw you guys at east when I was headed home from north good to see someone on east! Also saw the snowmobile riding behind the harbor that dude has brass balls! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> I saw you guys at east when I was headed home from north good to see someone on east! Also saw the snowmobile riding behind the harbor that dude has brass balls!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Wow, more like that dude has no brains 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Mastercat, I was out there today with IceBucketJohn as well. We ended up moving north and hitting c-1 I believe, only a few dink perch. Stayed until about 5. It was a solid 4 inches where we drilled at.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

vibe said:


> U fishing one of the bays at nimi or on the main lake?
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Near the boat ramp on the south end.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

dustinlancy said:


> Mastercat, I was out there today with IceBucketJohn as well. We ended up moving north and hitting c-1 I believe, only a few dink perch. Stayed until about 5. It was a solid 4 inches where we drilled at.


Yeah, it was good meeting you guys out there. Fishing was tough today for sure, at least where we were. Might try it again tomorrow afternoon if I'm not stuck on baby duty, might have burned my chance for the week today!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

dustinlancy said:


> Mastercat, I was out there today with IceBucketJohn as well. We ended up moving north and hitting c-1 I believe, only a few dink perch. Stayed until about 5. It was a solid 4 inches where we drilled at.


Dustin, R u the guy I met over at gone fishin yesterday?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Met up with Dustinlancy at 730am a the C5 (Campground Bay). Parked near the basketball court and proceeded with spud bars searching for good/safe ice.
NONE IN C5. Headed to C6., drilled 20 holes. Others showed up including Mastercatman. Fished till 2pm..hardly marked any fish and hardly any takers. Caught a few dink perch.

Headed to S. Main St Boatlaunch. BAD ICE.. Couldnt fish there

3pm Headed to C1 (Falcon Restaurant). Checked ice with spud bars for 250 yds with Dustin & Mike. Ice was 4-5". Fished to 5pm., caught a a few more perch.

Cold day, but felt great to be out there and meeting other cold water icers including Dustin, Doug, Mike.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I went out at Campground Bay last night, inched my way out with a spud bar just before dark. I caught 6 nice gills, all keepers. The ice varies wildly from 1 1/2" near shore up to 4 further out. Scary. IF YOU DO NOT OWN AND ARE AN EXPERT AT CHECKING ICE WITH A SPUD BAR DO NOT ATTEMPT WHAT I DID. That said, of course I am going back to the same spot right now.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Dustin, R u the guy I met over at gone fishin yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Yup, that was me!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Went out at the campground, ice was sketchy, warned who I could as they walked out to avoid a 1" spot near shore. Kept 20 gills, only caught one crappie. About 10 guys out, all killing it as far as I could tell. I didn't keep any gills under 7", just a really good day.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I fished Nimi today with one of my buddies. We were out from 9-3 with a steady bite most of the day. We caught around 16 fish in 9 ft of water, 5 of those gills and the others perch. Ice was good at 5 in. They were bitting on small spoons and jigs, gold/yellow seemed to be the most productive color. Kept these few for dinner


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

What are you guys using? Hugs, raps? Minnows?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

mfuciu said:


> What are you guys using? Hugs, raps? Minnows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Small spoons, tungsten jigs and pin mins tipped with waxies and maggots. Nothing on the raps today.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Great job out there! Any of you fellas interested in meeting up some time this week to get after 'em? I've never fished Nimi through the ice and never invested in the gear to go it alone. I have rods and tackle, no auger or shanty. Shoot me a PM and we can exchange numbers and get at em hopefully. Or, PM me with a general location of safe ice and a starting point. GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone have a map of where all the c-? r at? Not sure which is which.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Does anyone have a map of where all the c-? r at? Not sure which is which.


Its just a numerical order of the parking lots from north to south along Christman Road. The "C" is from Christman. When they removed a bunch of the shore trees and did other work a few years ago they put new signs up at the entrances to the lots but some have been vandalized. C-1 is just south of the Falcon Restaurant and the north boat ramp is behind it. C-3 is just north of the causeway section of Christman, slightly north of Nimisila Road. C-4 is basically in line with Nimisila Road, and back in immediately north of the campground entrance. C-5 is on the east side of Christman, south of Nimisila Road. The bay referred to as C-5 or Campground Bay is between the campground and lot C-5. C-6 is at the south boat ramp, just north of Killinger Road. Assume the other lot on the east side of Christman just north of Comet Road is C-7.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The numbers go up as you go south on Christman rd from Caston. C-6 is the furthest south. Hope that helps. C-5 and campground bay are the same locations, with two ways to get on the ice, from the south at the C-5 parking lot or from the north at the campground. The campground is located where Nimisila rd deadends into Christman. Hope this clears it up a little. All the parking lots are marked with signs. I have no idea what happened to C-2,3 and 4. Also be careful, most of the bays on that side have drains that feed the lake, so it is possible to have some very weak ice caused by moving water


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

was at Res. #5 Sunday had 7 inches of ice but did not mark any fish, going to try again this weekend.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys definitely helped...there's a tournament next Sunday at c-5 and just wasn't sure where that exactly was. Thanks fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody been out at main st launch at nimi?ice conditions?that be the channel area

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

A bud was out today he said N. Ramp and C5 were a go. He tossed some crazy numbers around like 5&6 inches


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Any fish being caught around C5??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was out by campground today where the rest of the guys were. Caught handful of decent crappie and about 50 dink gills. Ice 5-7inches


----------

